# Charles Daly Hi Power



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking of buying a Charles Daly Hi Power. Saw one at the Orlando gun show for 379 w/17rd and 13rd mags nib. Anybody have one ? Any thoughts or suggestions please.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The basic P35 design is sound and has stood the test of time. The CD versions I have examined have been slightly crude compared to Belgian and, to a lesser degree, some Portuguese Brownings. The CD does have better sights and stocks/grips than most of the Brownings, though. I've only shot one CD Hi-Power, and it ran fine with the WWB ball ammo we shot. I don't know about JHPs.


----------

